# Looking for Panama Juice in the Pretoria / Centurion area



## X-Calibre786 (24/11/18)

I love Panama, but haven't been able to find it in stock with any of the retailers I visit. I'm in the Pretoria / Centurion area, if anyone can point me to a store that has it in stock. 

Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/18)

Making this thread for @X-Calibre786 
Will copy his post from another thread and when done, it will appear above this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/11/18)

Am also tagging @Rooigevaar so when he sees this he can perhaps also advise @X-Calibre786 where to find Panama

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/11/18)

Silver said:


> Am also tagging @Rooigevaar so when he sees this he can perhaps also advise @X-Calibre786 where to find Panama


Thanks for this @Silver. Much appreciated. 

Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (24/11/18)

X-Calibre786 said:


> Thanks for this @Silver. Much appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk



Pleasure, hope we can find it for you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Drikusw (24/11/18)

Try Vapeking Menlyn Main

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786 (24/11/18)

Drikusw said:


> Try Vapeking Menlyn Main


Thanks. Will check them out in the next few days. 

Sent from my FIG-LX2 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (24/11/18)

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/e-liquid/products/wiener-vape-panama

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (26/11/18)

Sorry a bit late to reply here,

You can also try:
eCiggies in Moreletta Park
Vape Drippin in Sunninghill 
The Vape Den in Montana
J&J's Emporium in Laudium

And if all else fails www.wienervapeshop.co.za

Reactions: Like 3


----------

